# Should we sign a FA? Lampe or FA



## Tapseer (Jun 13, 2002)

Should we make a deal? Are there any free agent that we really covet? Outside of J. O'neal, J. Kidd, B. Miller, who is out there to bring something to the table. I don't know much about Nestorovic(?) but I know that Layden is hot for him. We really don't have much to offer outside of the 4.8/9 mil. MLE except maybe a sign and trade with a team. Let's take a look at the MLE. If the Knicks use the whole amount of the MLE to lure a Free Agent here, you're taking yourself out the running for Maciej Lampe. Let's suppose Real Madrid wants to play hard ball with the Knicks concerning Lampe's buyout, and won't budge from their $1.8 mil price for Lampe. What do the Knicks do? Lampe's buyout escalates in each succeeding year 'til 2005 or '08, so in actuality it would be cheaper to get him here now, rather than later. But if you cave in to Real Madrid, you are going to have to use a portion of the MLE (the Knicks being CAPPED out), NBA rules prohibit teams from paying more than approx $350,000 to buy out a player from a contract. The rest of Real Madrid's money would have to come from Lampe, who has about as much money as you and I right now. Where woud he get the money to play this year? If you use the MLE on Lampe, you're essentially taking yourself from the Free Agent hunt. I know there are a couple of players, you guys are looking to take the MLE from the Knicks...What to do, what to do? What do you say? Where are the GM's in this post? How are we going to make this work? Knick Fans Holla And Holla Loud


----------



## superknickfan (Jul 2, 2003)

sign lampe no doubt


----------



## Laydensucks (Jun 5, 2003)

*Layden must...*

He must sign Lampe asap. He needs to get him to attend the summer camp and ge him some work with Herb Willaims. Tapseer, from what I'm reading Nesto from Minn. will be resigned by them.


----------



## RyeBread800 (Jun 23, 2003)

Since I don't really believe that the Knicks will be getting Nestorovic (Wolves obviously want to keep him), I think we don't need to look at one free agent.

Speedy Claxton. He's not going to break the bank or anything. He would give the Knicks a good up and coming veteran point guard. He's the Knicks new starting point guard. He showed flashes of excellence in the Finals this year when he got to play.

So you sign Claxton. He wont cost very much money and you'll still have money left over to spend on Lampe. If the Knicks could pull something like this off I would be a very, very happy person.


----------



## Joluis (Apr 25, 2003)

Must Sign Lampe ASAP

I doubt they will bring n claxton, As he will go to the highest bidder, Being a said 11 teams are interested , we won't have enuff $$.

I am not impressed with Nesto myself, He can't rebound for a 7 ft center.(last year 6.5Rpg)He' just using NY as Leverage for a better contract.

If you can get a guy like E.Campbell to fill the Void at center until vranes comes to or we get another center, that be great.

If Somehow you can aquire Odom or big dog for Spree & Filler I'd do that.

With Milos coming over in 2-3 years we don't need to get another Point, with eisley,& Frank Williams on for the next 2-3 years, we are cool at the 1.


----------



## Hitman (Jul 16, 2002)

If the Knicks were smart (which they are not) they would sign and play Sweetney, Lampe and Slavko significant minutes.


They would suck, but they would be interesting because the young guys would be playing and they would get a high draft pick next year.


----------



## Jeff van Gumby (Feb 22, 2003)

We know Nesterovic is an okay center. We don't know how good Lampe is. The Knicks need young talented players not serviceable veteran role players. This year we can sign an okay center or get Lampe. Next year we will be able to sign an okay center and we won't be able to sign Lampe. This seems like an easy choice.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

Light the Lampe, and trade Milos while he still has value.


Do Rasho and Wally have the same agent?


----------



## Intruder (Jul 2, 2003)

Here's the a couple of trade Scenario I heard

Charlie Ward, Othella Harrington, Kurt Thomas and Howard Eisley to the BULLS which would send Jalen Rose and Eddy Curry to Knicks and Jamal Crawford to the NETS which would send Jason Kidd to the Knicks and Motumbo to the ROCKETS which would send Yao Ming and Francis to the Knicks and Mobley to the SPURS which would send Parker & Duncan to the Knicks and Steve Smith to the MAVERICKS which would send Nowitzki to the Knicks and Bradley to the RAPTORS which would send Vince Carter to the Knicks and Davis to the MAGIC which would then send T-Mac to the Knicks. The whole thing was called off when Layden woke the hell up from the same dream all the Knicks fans are all trapped into.

See Knick fans, You guys are a lot like Laker fans: You ALWAYS think that someone else will give you their best player, their superstar or up and coming great players for your garbage players.

Let's keep it real here: The only player on the Knicks roster that other teams really want is Houston. I'm sure they can package him with a couple of these other scrubs that you Scotty Layden made a big boo boo of signing to big contracts (Weatherspoon, Ward, Sprewell, Eisley, etc...) but it's not as easy as some of you think or hope it is.

Oh yeah...Good luck with Mc Dyess. I'll admit he's good if not great but he needs to stay healthy which is something he has not been able to do in over 3 years now

Peace


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

hey arent the knicks going to free up some cap from harrington and ward comming off the books this year? im not sure bout their cap situation they will prolly be over. At least they will get some relief. 

Yup bring Lampe in staight away!

Trade spree for a point guard. How bout darrel armstong and garrity for spree and weatherspoon and resigned ward.

This way it frees up some of the forward spot for Lampe to play maybe sweetney will get some time as well (if he performs). Hopefully mcdyess will be back (not likey) and garrity gives them a shooter.

orlando get a 2nd scorer, they just have to move tmac to sf, or put spree there, either one can shift.


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Intruder</b>!
> Here's the a couple of trade Scenario I heard
> 
> Charlie Ward, Othella Harrington, Kurt Thomas and Howard Eisley to the BULLS which would send Jalen Rose and Eddy Curry to Knicks and Jamal Crawford to the NETS which would send Jason Kidd to the Knicks and Motumbo to the ROCKETS which would send Yao Ming and Francis to the Knicks and Mobley to the SPURS which would send Parker & Duncan to the Knicks and Steve Smith to the MAVERICKS which would send Nowitzki to the Knicks and Bradley to the RAPTORS which would send Vince Carter to the Knicks and Davis to the MAGIC which would then send T-Mac to the Knicks. The whole thing was called off when Layden woke the hell up from the same dream all the Knicks fans are all trapped into.
> ...


great post u were spot on with it. halarious also. got u a 5 star rating from me. i hear Houston is interested in houston (because of van gundy).


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Intruder</b>!
> Here's the a couple of trade Scenario I heard
> 
> Charlie Ward, Othella Harrington, Kurt Thomas and Howard Eisley to the BULLS which would send Jalen Rose and Eddy Curry to Knicks and Jamal Crawford to the NETS which would send Jason Kidd to the Knicks and Motumbo to the ROCKETS which would send Yao Ming and Francis to the Knicks and Mobley to the SPURS which would send Parker & Duncan to the Knicks and Steve Smith to the MAVERICKS which would send Nowitzki to the Knicks and Bradley to the RAPTORS which would send Vince Carter to the Knicks and Davis to the MAGIC which would then send T-Mac to the Knicks. The whole thing was called off when Layden woke the hell up from the same dream all the Knicks fans are all trapped into.
> ...


Why are you making this comment here? Do you realize that this thread has nothing to do with trading and everything to do with SIGNING a free agent. Do you know the difference? 


Seriously what the hell are you talking about did you even read the read before you posted. Try thinking before acting, it makes you look like less of a waste of oxygen.


----------



## Jmonty580 (Jun 20, 2003)

I just talked to layden and he said he will sign Lampe and give Frank Williams alot more pt.


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Knicksbiggestfan</b>!
> 
> 
> Why are you making this comment here? Do you realize that this thread has nothing to do with trading and everything to do with SIGNING a free agent. Do you know the difference?
> ...



take it easy on the guy knicks fan, it was a legitmate post. The guy preffers a trade rather than a signing. Knick fans are sooo protective over their team. Everyone has a right to their oppinion thats why this board was created, without putting a fellow member down. We're all basketball fans here. And it wasnt a waste of oxygen i laughed quite a bit at his post, truth hurts.


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

and you give me a 1 star rating because i compliment somones post? lol read some of my threads before rating me pls.


----------



## Intruder (Jul 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Knicksbiggestfan</b>!
> 
> 
> Why are you making this comment here? Do you realize that this thread has nothing to do with trading and everything to do with SIGNING a free agent. Do you know the difference?
> ...


Look here Genius. It's supposed to be a joke. I pasted the same thread in the "WALKER TRADE" Thread. I just wanna remind you Knick fans that not all teams will just fork over their best players to the Knicks in exchange for those bad contracts that ya'll stuck with. MSG is not B Ball Heaven. Players will not take Mid Level Exemption just so they can say they play for NY. As a matter or fact your best bet right now is to trade for players because you relally don't have that much to work with under the cap. so quit talking about signing people like you have 13 mil under the cap to throw @ Duncan or Kidd or multilple key players

Peace


----------



## Tapseer (Jun 13, 2002)

I'm not a big fan of a lot of the FA's out there. The obvious ones to be interested in would not sign for the $4.9 MLE anyway. The question is being that Real Madrid is REALLY playing HARDBALL and does not seem interested in coming down on their asking price for Lampe, do we take ourselves out of the FA game, and give him a portion of the MLE, or what?. Also check out this thought...if the Knicks get out of the FA game and sign Lampe to a portion of the MLE, maybe $1.5 mil or whatever, why can't we use the rest and get Milos over here? I'm sure the only reason, Milos is not here is because the Knicks did not want to dig into the MLE to get him here. If you're going to use the MLE on Lampe anyway, IMO you might as well use the rest on Milos, who I think would have more of an immediate impact than any of the draft picks...INCLUDING Sweetney...what do you think?


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>shazha</b>!
> and you give me a 1 star rating because i compliment somones post? lol read some of my threads before rating me pls.



I gave you and him a 1 star rating, because you write like an incoherent 3 year old and offer nothing but LOL's and he writes the exact same post for every single one of his threads. He's a spammer, and you contribute nothing. This is a basketball forum, not a spam for an argument forum.


----------



## Intruder (Jul 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Knicksbiggestfan</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> I gave you and him a 1 star rating, because you write like an incoherent 3 year old and offer nothing but LOL's and he writes the exact same post for every single one of his threads. He's a spammer, and you contribute nothing. This is a basketball forum, not a spam for an argument forum.



Oh NO! Did you give me a poor rating? Please don't I'll be good.
javascript:smilie(':uhoh:')
Uh-Oh

If you guys really think I care about post ratingds then you out of your freakin' mind. As stated in my signature, "DON'T DO ME NO FAVORS". Good or Bad , at the end of the day I still got money in my poket and a life. Am I missing something here? DOes the person with the best ratings get a bonus check? Tell me now cause Id love to make me some easy money


----------



## Tapseer (Jun 13, 2002)

Intruder, I've seen your posts...where is it that you are talking about ball? Who cares what your signature says? Talk ball. If you're looking to set it all the time, maybe you're hanging in the wrong spot...maybe you ought to try the SIMS Online or something, so when you feel people are dissing you, you can get back at them in real time...right then and there. Also you can just set it there, and it'll be ok. I just want to talk ball and talk about MY KNICKS. I got loot too, car, house and all that other stuff..all legal and don't have to hate on anybody beacuse I have ****. If you got it, you got it. Nobody can take from you, and honestly, I don't think anybody here cares if you do or don't. BE EASY DOGG...CHILL


----------



## Genjuro (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Tapseer</b>!
> I'm not a big fan of a lot of the FA's out there. The obvious ones to be interested in would not sign for the $4.9 MLE anyway. The question is being that Real Madrid is REALLY playing HARDBALL and does not seem interested in coming down on their asking price for Lampe, do we take ourselves out of the FA game, and give him a portion of the MLE, or what?. Also check out this thought...if the Knicks get out of the FA game and sign Lampe to a portion of the MLE, maybe $1.5 mil or whatever, why can't we use the rest and get Milos over here? I'm sure the only reason, Milos is not here is because the Knicks did not want to dig into the MLE to get him here. If you're going to use the MLE on Lampe anyway, IMO you might as well use the rest on Milos, who I think would have more of an immediate impact than any of the draft picks...INCLUDING Sweetney...what do you think?


I feel the same about Milos. The Knicks probably didn't want to spend the mid-level, and now they find their best prospect locked for a couple of years. And I think it could be a little bit late for getting him. But I would try, no doubt about it. And if I wouldn't be able to sign him, I wouldn't trade him. In a couple of years he may be a very valuable addition for the team.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Intruder</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seriously man you need a hug or something. You must be emotionally scarred toactually go on a sports board and try to start arguments with people. 

If you're looking to make extra money, I'll pay you to jump off a bridge or let me punch in the nuts 20 times as hard as I want. I suggest you take this new found money and the money in your " poket " and go hook yourself up with some hooked on phonics and some prozac tough guy.


The hooked on phonics is to help you understand things; things such as the fact that I wasn't responding to you. I know you need attention and now you have it. That should calm you down some.


----------



## Tapseer (Jun 13, 2002)

Yeah, so I'm looking everyday to find out the status of the negotiations between the Knicks and Real Madrid. I think the Knicks are going to have to use the MLE to get Lampe over here. Lampe's buyout costs more in each succeedingyear, so it would be cheaper now to get him. Also it would be a PR disaster for Layden who earned himself a brief respite from the fans ire. Imagine if Lampe isn't here next year, we would have to get into Layden's *** again...I don't think he wants that...Which brings me back to Milos...if we give Lampe a portion of the MLE, do we make another run to bring Milos here THIS YEAR? His three year contract runs at about $1.6 mil per with an opt after next season...what to do, what to do? I say make a run for him, get him here now.


----------



## superknickfan (Jul 2, 2003)

i want to see him here too


----------



## Intruder (Jul 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Knicksbiggestfan</b>!
> 
> 
> Seriously man you need a hug or something. You must be emotionally scarred toactually go on a sports board and try to start arguments with people.
> ...


temper temper...


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Intruder</b>!
> 
> 
> Look here Genius. It's supposed to be a joke. I pasted the same thread in the "WALKER TRADE" Thread. I just wanna remind you Knick fans that not all teams will just fork over their best players to the Knicks in exchange for those bad contracts that ya'll stuck with. MSG is not B Ball Heaven. Players will not take Mid Level Exemption just so they can say they play for NY. As a matter or fact your best bet right now is to trade for players because you relally don't have that much to work with under the cap. so quit talking about signing people like you have 13 mil under the cap to throw @ Duncan or Kidd or multilple key players
> ...


Your joke sucks then and I didn't need to see it three times in a row. I don't know why you equate signing a free agent with a trade, maybe because you don't know the difference. We knick fans know the value of our players and their bloated contracts. What you are missing because of your total lack of reading comprehensioni is that this thread is about signing a free agent of the Rasho- Claxton price range not duncan or something. You are getting upset a scenario you concoted doesn't that make you feel silly.

As for you shazha if giving someone a poor rating is so unimportant why did you do it to me? The only th ing funnier than you ah crap I'll edit this later a bunch of kids have questions in this section I am Taing.


----------

